# German Shorthaired Pointer Health



## GSPGinger (Aug 18, 2007)

I am the owner of a German Shorthaired Pointer, and, after 12 years have a few questions aimed specifically at this bread. 

Over the years I have dealt with a host of issues with my dog. She is a working field dog, that I have hunted in 4 states on 4 species of upland birds. In her early years she developed a seizure disorder, and has been on Phenobarbital for it for many years now. In her later years, she is starting to develope a large number of small round cell tumors on her skin. I have had several of them biopsied, all to be determined as non-cancer. She is now deaf, and is starting to get real febile, and appears to be weaker in her hips now than just a few months ago. I have really enjoyed having her as my companion in the field, and she now gets the easy life of hanging out in the back yard, and in the house on the real hot, or cold days. 

My questions toward this bread are:

1. Is the German Shorthaird bread more prone to having a seizure disorder?

2. Are the round cell tumors comon in this bread as well, or is this just characteristic of an old dog?

3. With regard to the febile movement, is the suppliment glucosamine a benefit?

Thanks to all GSP owners for their response. I am starting to look at getting a second dog, and would like to have another GSP, but would like to avoid some of these issues if at all possible. I am just curious if these conditions are common among the bread, of if it was just in the blood line that I have now.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't think we have many GSP owners on this board. It sounds like your girl has had a wonderful, full life. Twelve is a pretty old for a larger breed dog, so you should expect some age-related changes. Deafness and mobility difficulties can be common. Joint supplements are wonderful - we start giving them at 9 years old and at 3-4 years old for our performance dogs (lure coursing). I really like Healthy Joints K-9 from Thomas Veterinary Lab. You won't see a difference overnight, as it takes time for supplement to start working.

Hind end weakness can be due to Lumbosacral Stenosis. You may want to have your vet test her for that (easy diagnosis by manual inspection). I know many greyhounds that have had great success with the depo-medrol injections to treat LS. Most likely she just has age-related weakness/arthritis, but I'd always want to rule LS out. We've had great luck using rimadyl with our arthritic seniors.


----------



## GSPGinger (Aug 18, 2007)

Is there a forum that you are aware of that deals mostly with sporting dogs, in particular, GSP? I had also hoped to get some referals and references to a good breeder so I can start doing some research, and contacting references!


----------



## GSPGinger (Aug 18, 2007)

Anyone??? I would like to here some feed back, even if not from GSP owners?


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

GSPGinger said:


> My questions toward this bread are:
> 
> 1. Is the German Shorthaired bread more prone to having a seizure disorder?
> 
> ...


Hi ginger, 

I have had several Gsp's and currently have two. One is 10 and the other is 15 months. Both are males. 

In regards to your questions. 

1. I don't think Gsp's are any more prone to seizures than many other breeds. Certain breeds (not GSP's) may be more prone though. None of mine have ever had one (knock on wood).

2. My 10 year old has several of these so called fatty tumors. My vet took some small samples of them with a needle and said all were non-cancerous. I call them "old dog lumps" as I have rarely if ever seen them on younger dogs.

3. Glucosamine and chondroitin sulfate together can be of some use as they start to age and become arthritic or stiff after a good days run. I use the Glucosamine/Chondroitin on my older dog as purely maintenance at this point. No arthritis as of yet. I will say if you do decide to go that route make sure to use "Glucosamine Sulfate" not the cheaper less effective Glucosamine HCI supplement. It takes a good 60 days at 500mg per day to see any results though. Some forms contain MSM which is another plus if your pet is in fact arthritic. Another supplement that many are saying is more effective and quicker acting is Hyaluronic acid supplementation. I have not used this but you can Google it for more info.



Are you planning to add a new GSP to your household anytime soon? They sure are a wonderful breed, especially if you enjoy bird hunting.



GSPGinger said:


> Is there a forum that you are aware of that deals mostly with sporting dogs, in particular, GSP? I had also hoped to get some referals and references to a good breeder so I can start doing some research, and contacting references!



Try these

Gun dog Forum: http://www.gundogforum.com/forum/index.php?sid=a170bcfcb30afacedf5d96570658eab2

Shorthairs.net : http://web.whc.net/shorthairs/GSPForum/tabid/220/Default.aspx

Versatile dogs: http://forum.versatiledogs.com/index.php

Upland Journal: http://www.uplandjournal.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard/ikonboard.cgi

Pointing Dog Journal: http://bbs.pointingdogjournal.com/index.php


These ought to keep you busy for awhile. Great forums with very knowledgeable pointing breed dog owners, breeders, trainers etc...


----------



## GSPGinger (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you very much. I do plan on getting another upland dog, and to be honest, I am very partial to the GSP. I was just hoping to get away from some of the medical issues. I am glad to hear that you have not had any problems. I would like to avoid, if at all possible, these issues again.


----------

